# Are there any NES clones that can load Roms from CD, USB, SD, etc.



## Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

My mom wants to play NES games and I was wondering if I could get one of those clone systems, but with the ability to load roms. Anyone know where I can buy something like that?


----------



## MSaki (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-NES-Entertai...=item20bbfaeb7c

^^ebay is your friend so is google.


as for roms directly from system ie sd or something no... get a multi emulation console many on deal extream just have to look as a few are in pc and key chain gadgets for some reason...


or just make your own reproduction cart....


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Retro-NES-Entertai...=item20bbfaeb7c
> 
> ^^ebay is your friend so is google.


I don't see where that says you can load roms on it.


----------



## MSaki (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MSaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





refresh :/ and re read.


----------



## thaddius (Sep 8, 2011)

If you own a Wii you can add the homebrew channel with a NES emulator. That'd be the easiest way.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't know if there is a NES clone with Rom load capability
But you could use this flashcart with your old nes (assuming that you have a nes)


----------



## thaddius (Sep 8, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Don't know if there is a NES clone with Rom load capability
> But you could use this flashcart with your old nes (assuming that you have a nes)


Just a side note, apparently that cart doesn't work so well with NES clones. (In case anyone was considering that combination)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 8, 2011)

Well you could get a Dreamcast and create a NES disk for it, or buy a Wii and a 1GB or so SD card and hack it. To be honest those are probably your cheapest options at this point in time. 

Honestly I would go with a Wii since you could get a larger SD card and a Classic Controller and do some SNES too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SNES on the Dreamcast is ok but some games just do not play or do not play fast enough.

Of course if your mom has a PC it might just be cheaper to buy a game pad and hook up some emulators to that.


----------



## choconado (Sep 8, 2011)

...aaand there's the easiest way of just turning your computer into one--i.e. dl a good emulator and go buy a controller for it...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Sep 8, 2011)

That is one awesome parent.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:
			
		

> That is one awesome parent.


Agreed.

I want a wife like your mother one day.


On Topic:
You could just emulate NES games... you could send the display to your television if you really need that.


----------



## bowser (Sep 8, 2011)

MSaki said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should follow your own advice. You can F5 all day and it still won't play any roms.


----------



## thaddius (Sep 9, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> You should follow your own advice. You can F5 all day and it still won't play any roms.


For some reason his edit didn't show up for me either when I refreshed, but he did edit the post to address the SD thing.


----------



## relminator (Sep 9, 2011)

NES is emulated well past the Ps1 and GBA in terms of consoles.  Buy a PSP or a DS/3DS an make your mommy happy.


Your mom roxxors!


----------

